# Opal Plasterboard



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is this product available in other countries or just here? It sound like a high quality board, delivering a level 5 finish without coating the whole surface.

http://www.knaufplasterboard.com.au/opal


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

A rep came out and gave me a Boucher the other day they have some good boards - but they get bgc to make there boards. Here so I dunno 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The face of the board looks really good. It comes in at 8.4kg per m2 so it is very dense to. It sounds like good stuff.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

None here, We do have elephant board and I heard on a local job it awful stuff, Sounds like they were describing tiger striping but the also said when they sanded it the paper really polished up so once painted it flashed badly, So then the painters started use a high build exterior product to try and blend it all 

Wonder if Embellas used the stuff you talking about?

I wonder what happened to him, Here today gone tomorrow, Hope the dudes ok??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That elephant board sounds like trouble. I had a look at the Opal board at the local stockist, and it looks like a top class product. It adds about 75% to the board price, but it is classed as a level 5 finish without coating the whole board.
Embella is probably on a leash somewhere. Lol.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It kind of sounds like the old style board, back in the day of regular weight board and virgin face paper.
I guess Embella bit off more than he could chew, he should of given her the boot.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys lol spent some time offline but am back lol never used this board i am now and only a csr gyprock man 100%


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Aaron, good to see you back.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah took some time off focus on family but i realised i bloody enjoyed this site and missed it....all the knowledge. ....all the top blokes. ......all of it


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back buddy... did CSR come to town ? I remember you said was only one supplier 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I drive an extra 10 mins for that good chit peninsula plaster products


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It kind of sounds like the old style board, back in the day of regular weight board and virgin face paper.
> I guess Embella bit off more than he could chew, he should of given her the boot.


Thats a bit harsh yeah she went a mental way about it but i love her just wanted time with me that dwt had %100 ohh well old story lets leave it there. ........back to slinging mud i say


----------

